
Basic theory of expander graphs - llambda
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/245b-notes-1-basic-theory-of-expander-graphs/
======
kcl
This looks like it's from a special topics course Terry is teaching at UCLA:

<http://www.math.ucla.edu/~tao/254b.1.12w/>

The course description says the course assumes a familiarity with graduate-
level mathematics.

These notes in particular look more accessible than that to me, provided you
are willing to stop and research definitions.

This is an especially good find for several reasons. Terry's explanations are
excellent, he rarely writes at an introductory level, and expander graphs are
quickly becoming a central topic in math and computer science.

